# Western North Dakota



## bassinboy3 (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody been west of Bismark or Williston are hunting? if so what do the numbers look like?


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Much better than eastern ND. I was sent a pic from my uncle who hit a 4 man limit in 3 hours. I hate him.


----------



## stuckontheborder (Sep 28, 2010)

Upland bird numbers are down, but guys are having some luck with pheasants. The hun numbers are way way down.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Numbers are way down.....you still have to really work to get your birds.Especially with less CRP around.Also helps to know farmers.You can do a lot of driving around to find 1 that will let you hunt w/o paying a fee.


----------

